# off-season plow-mount brush/grille guard (deer catcher)



## zippelk

Hi all. I'm thinking about a heavy duty brush/grille guard (deer catcher) that mounts to the plow mount (rather than to the bumper or a bumper replacement) in the off season when the plow is off. I was wondering if there is anything out there commercially available, or if anyone has fabricated anything like that on their own that they could share pics of. Fisher makes something like this they call an off-season grille guard that uses their plow mount, but it's just a little bull bar with hardly any real coverage of the front end. And I found a 3 year old post here from a guy that fabricated his own (http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81498) that looks pretty sweet but would be better if it covered more of the plastic bumper. I know they make nice 1-piece welded units that are full bumper replacements, but I thought it would be cool to just use the plow mount. thanks


----------



## RLM

I don't think anyone but fisher has anything. Your best bet is either find one you like & modify the mounting, or build from scratch.


----------



## IC-Smoke

http://www.protruckequipment.com/SPECIALTY-FABRICATION.html

PS thread- http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101167&page=2

Im not a fan, the dodge product needs to be about 2" taller to get above the lights.


----------



## wizardsr

I made one out of a Ford factory grille guard and an old blizzard light tower. It looks great on my F550, but I don't know that I'd put it up against a deer. If you want real protection, go with a full replacement. Of course, a hard enough hit on a full replacement is going to crumple the frame as the bumper is absorbing less of the impact and simply transferring the force to the frame. Also, full replacements may need to be modified for your plow mount.

Here's a shot of the F550. I have a whopping $60 into this, $40 for the guard on craigslist and $20 for a can of duplicolor spray on truck bed coating.


----------



## t-sig

Meyer's has a line of factory made winch mounts and brush guards that fit their plow mounts. You don't mention what type of plow you have, but, if it is a meyer, then they are available.


----------



## woodchuck2

Here are a couple pics of mine that is not quite finished yet but is mounted. I used the lower frame off a MM1, bolted the brush guard to the lower mounts and left the guard out a ways for easier access to the lights and so the guard flowed nicely with the curve of the MM1 mounts when looking at the side.


----------



## IC-Smoke

http://www.meyerproducts.com/plows/lotpro.aspx


----------



## TJS

woodchuck2;1479782 said:


> Here are a couple pics of mine that is not quite finished yet but is mounted. I used the lower frame off a MM1, bolted the brush guard to the lower mounts and left the guard out a ways for easier access to the lights and so the guard flowed nicely with the curve of the MM1 mounts when looking at the side.


Not too fond of these things as if you hit something it will cause more damage to the truck than if you did not have it, fenders, lights etc. More of a "bull bar" set up with some sort of angled supports to the front frame/bumper bolt area. I might make a "bull bar" like the simple meyer products one that will adapt to my front hitch set up that is adapted to the Fisher MM1 frame.


----------



## bradrob82

I took a Ranch Hand grill guard and welded up a plate across the bottom of it and put pipe on it to slide into my classic mount meyer setup on my dodge. I used the Ranch Hand upper bolts and brackets for more support. So when the flakes start to fly I pull off 2 - 3/4 inch bolts and pull the pins and slide the bracket off. So far I have hit 2 deer with it with no scratches, dents or other problems yet.

Spring, Summer, and Fall...




























Wintertime.... ( If we get much snow.. )


----------



## mulner

*bull bar fits in plow mounts*

]New here I just got from my Buddy's and he came up with his bull bar that mounts with western plow mounts He was making ten for an order he got .Like most bull bars you mount to your truck with his you mount your truck to the bull bar This thing is indestructible I thought a good tv add he could drive his truck off the Grand CANYON TOTAL THE TRUCK BUT THE BAR COULD COME OFF AND PUT ON ANOTHER TRUCK.this thing is bad If you want a brush guard for the city or for looks by a cheap chrome job If you run things over and like your radiator get his.If anyone is interested I can get pics and contact info.Thanks


----------



## Vermontster

This is what I do for the off season. Piece of 1x6 oak. Makes a good step.


----------



## Banksy

Vermontster;2046697 said:


> This is what I do for the off season. Piece of 1x6 oak. Makes a good step.


I used to do something similar with a piece of angle iron for my Fisher. Let us know when that truck is for sale!


----------



## Bighammer

Vermontster;2046697 said:


> This is what I do for the off season. Piece of 1x6 oak. Makes a good step.


And if you happen to smack a deer with it, it will be "board" to death. 

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------

